# What's the earliest and latest date you have picked a morel in MN?



## fungal (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey all, I actually logged in for the first time in what feels like years so just making sure I know how to use this forum.  So, What's the earliest and latest date you have picked a morel in MN? Mine: April 20 and June 10.


----------



## tundraking (Jun 3, 2013)

April 18 and June 4. I plan to get out this weekend and snoop around. Good luck!


----------



## Dtails (May 10, 2017)

April 20 and June 7


----------



## jimmontonye (8 mo ago)

Ramps are prime now


----------



## fun guy minnetonka (May 20, 2014)

fungal said:


> Hey all, I actually logged in for the first time in what feels like years so just making sure I know how to use this forum.  So, What's the earliest and latest date you have picked a morel in MN? Mine: April 20 and June 10.


April 22, June 5th Last night's rain and today's warm temps are a good recipe for some coming up! I have been skunked the last two years in Hennepin County.


----------



## drallams (Apr 26, 2015)

How about Northern MN. The false morels are just popping and I like my digestive system. Was out doing recon and saw nothing the woods are just greening up here with the lilacs itty bitty and the quaking aspen leaves are about quarter size. Adequate rain but some cooler nights. Anybody know if morels come out after false morels


----------



## butsky (8 mo ago)

drallams said:


> How about Northern MN. The false morels are just popping and I like my digestive system. Was out doing recon and saw nothing the woods are just greening up here with the lilacs itty bitty and the quaking aspen leaves are about quarter size. Adequate rain but some cooler nights. Anybody know if morels come out after false morels


Nothing yet as far as I can find in southern cass county, central mn as of yet. It seems like they are so late but I haven't hunted for years so I'm really 'out of shape'. lol


----------



## Diane Nielsen (7 mo ago)

Do morels grow near Cloquet or Virginia Minnesota? I’ve never seen them.


----------

